# Mit Java Registry ändern?



## Esel (9. Mrz 2004)

Hiho,

Hab da mal ne kleine fragen.
Ich muss Netzwerkdrucker umbenennen. Kann ich jetzt mit Java ein kleines Programm entwickeln, dass die Registry Einträge übers Netzwerk auslesen(welcher User benutzt welchen Drucker), ändern und anschließend eine Mail an alle User die den Drucker nutzen schicken?
Wenn ja, könnt Ihr mir Anhaltspunkt geben wie ich an die Sache ran gehen muss?

Schon mal thx im vorraus.


----------



## DP (9. Mrz 2004)

das kannst du mit jni machen. grüße


----------



## Esel (9. Mrz 2004)

Dankeschön für den Tipp.

Doch leider hab ich immer noch keinen Plan wie ich anfangen soll. Hast Du da vielleicht noch mal nen Tipp? 
Sorry, dass ich so frage aber programmiere noch nicht lange richtig in Java.


----------



## Roar (9. Mrz 2004)

wenn du noch nich lange in java programmierst, dann solltest du vielleicht erstmal java richtig lernen, bevor du mit sowas wie jni anfängst.. btw. gibts na einige jni apis die man einfach in da sprogramm einbinden kann. google mal, oder such in dem forum. die frage wurde letztens schonmal gestellt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Esel (9. Mrz 2004)

In wie fehrn richtig lernen? 
Programmier neben her so nen gutes Jahr in Java allerdings eher einfache Proggies wie Umrechner und Datenablage.


----------



## Roar (9. Mrz 2004)

? ich wusst ja nich wie lange du programmierst... hött ja auc hsein können, dass du erst n monat programmierst  ???:L


----------



## Esel (9. Mrz 2004)

noaja hab isch ja auch net gesagt   trotz alledem hab ich keine Peilung von der Sache, finde irgendwie keinen Anhaltspunkt wo ich anfangen könnte. 
HHab grad mal nach dem anderen Beitrag gesucht aber der ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich. Da hat keiner ernsthaft geantwortet. 
Versuche mich grad duch das jni pulgin für eclipse durchzufummel. Garnicht so einfach.
Naja trotz alledem währe so nen kleiner Hinweis nicht schlecht wie man an die registry drann kommt. Ersmal öffnen würd schon reichen. 8)


----------



## Mr.Sado (1. Mai 2004)

Hi, schau dir das mal an, damit kannst du in die Registry schreiben. Auslesen geht aber wohl nur mir Jni.

Mfg, Mr.Sado


----------

